# media-video/pitivi startet nicht

## cryptosteve

Moin,

mein pitivi startet nicht (und tat es nie, da ich es kürzlich erstmals installiert und zuvor noch nie benutzt habe).

Vielleicht fällt ja jemandem dazu etwas ein und/oder jemand hat eine Idee:

```
[Di, 25.12.2012, 16:15:44]

[stell @ fightclub:~]% pitivi 

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/pitivi", line 134, in <module>

    _run_pitivi()

  File "/usr/bin/pitivi", line 129, in _run_pitivi

    sys.exit(ptv.main(sys.argv))

  File "/usr/lib64/pitivi/python/pitivi/application.py", line 520, in main

    ptv = StartupWizardGuiPitivi(debug=options.debug)

  File "/usr/lib64/pitivi/python/pitivi/application.py", line 373, in __init__

    self.projectManager.newBlankProject()

  File "/usr/lib64/pitivi/python/pitivi/projectmanager.py", line 188, in newBlankProject

    video = VideoStream(gst.Caps(settings.getVideoCaps()))

TypeError: wrong arguments when creating GstCaps object
```

```
[root@fightclub:~]# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.38 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.6-gentoo-stv-rev-3b x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.6-gentoo-stv-rev-3b-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9550_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 Dec 2012 18:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.8 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi addressbook akonadi alsa amd64 apng autoipd battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd djbfft dri dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr ebook embedded emboss enca encode exif extensions extras faac faad fam fax fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fontconfig fortran gallium gdbm gif gmplayer gpm gstreamer hddtemp hpijs iconv icq icu id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 jpeg kde kipi lame laptop lastfm lastfmradio lcms libnotify lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mdnsresponder-compat minizip mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp2 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpd mpeg mpi msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses networkmanager nfs nfsidmap nfsv3 nfsv4 nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oscar otr pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png podcast policykit ppds ppp pppd qt3support qt4 readline redeyes reiser4 reiserfs replytolist romio scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smime sna snmp spell sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink taglib tcpd thinkpad threads thumbnail tiff tint2conf tordns truetype tv tv_check tv_combiner tv_pick_cgi tvtime udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd virtualbox vnc vorbis webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid youtube zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa radeon radeonhd virtualbox r600 i915 i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## Christian99

Welche python version verwendest du? (eselect python list)

du hast wahrscheinlich python 2.7 und 3. irgendwas installiert, stell das mal auf die jeweils andere um und probiere mal zu starten

----------

## cryptosteve

Schicke Idee, hat aber leider keine Abhilfe gebracht.

pitivi läuft mit python2 (/usr/bin/env python2), während mein System schon auf python3.2 ist. Ich hab beides auch mal hartverdrahtet, konnte aber pitivi trotzdem nicht zum Starten bewegen.

----------

